# IELTS section wise cut-off if any for FSW application



## djrulez (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi,

I think I am too late to apply for FSW Canada Category 2147 Computer engineers (except software engineers/designers) 

I had applied for IELTS and below is my result. In reading section I have scored 5.5

Listening 7.50 
Reading 5.50 
Speaking 7.00 
Writing 6.50 
OverAllBandScore 6.50 

Am I still eligible to apply for FSW or do I need to reapply for IELTS? :fingerscrossed:
Is there a criteria wherein we need to have minimum 6 band for applying?

Kindly advise/suggest on the above.

Thanks and Regards,
DJ


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

1. For category 2147, the cap is reached. No use to apply for this category. 
2. Regarding your IELTS results: you need to score at least a 6 in each and every category. 

Hope that 2147 will still be on the list next year, and in the meantime, practice your English skills so that next time, you will pass the IELTS test.


----------



## djrulez (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks dude, Appreciate your time


----------

